# 1K Islands and Cocoa Beach Area



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Im lookin for some info on these places,I want to do some dock and backcountry fishin...Anything would help! Tight Lines Clark


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

> Im lookin for some info on these places,I want to do some dock and backcountry fishin...Anything would help! Tight Lines Clark


Go to hwy 520 toward cocoa beach and after u cross the second bridge on banana river then u will see a public boat ramp on your right. Head south from the boat ramp about a mile and u will see a canals in the mangrove islands. Inside these islands are very shallow but a lot of deep holes and drops off. Very good fishing for reds, trout, and snook. Hope this helps also tarpon hang around in the canals in airforce base but I think it's off limits to boaters.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

EatYourself, when are we going? 




L.R. ;D


----------

